# The Officially Official 24 Hours of Nurburgring Thread



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With the #N24, I'm going to try something different and create one thread for discussion about the race. As qualifying and activities at the Nordeschliefe have begun, it's about time I set this up. So here goes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The photo gallery is live. We'll be adding more to it as the weekend goes down. In addition to photos from Audi Sport (all that's in there as of this moment), we're also working with motorsport photography legend John Brooks and also with VWvortex's EIC Jamie Vondruska who's also on sight for his virgin run at the #N24. 

Anyway, here's the link to the gallery.

http://www.fourtitude.com/gallery/g...bum=/Motorsport/Sportscar-GT/Nurburgring/2011


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Nurburgring 24: Audi Takes Provisional Second Row Slot*










Nurburgring 24: Audi Takes Provisional Second Row Slot

[source: Audi Sport]


> Ingolstadt/Nürburg, June 23, 2011 – The best Audi currently lies in fourth position after first qualifying for the 24-hour race around the Nürburgring.
> 
> In the #16 Audi R8 LMS fielded by Audi Sport Team Abt Sportsline Marco Werner posted a lap time of 8m 31.536s on Thursday evening shortly before 22:00. As a result, last year’s fastest overall qualifier missed a spot on the front row by only 1.155 seconds.
> 
> ...


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Where can I watch this? Been looking all day.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

it is streaming live on tv.audi.com or on www.justin.tv


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

http://tv.audi.com/#/01

and 

http://adac.24h-rennen.de/Streaming.4101.0.html?&L=1&cHash=f6a7d1bb2f

with live timing and scoring.

Also check out http://www.radiolemans.com for English commentating


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The cars we think our readers are most interested in (in order of the number on their door).

*Audi Entrants*

#14 - Audi R8 LMS - Team Phoenix I (SP 9 - GT3)
- Marc Basseng, Marcel Fassler, Frank Stippler

#15 - Audi R8 LMS - Team Phoenix II (SP 9 - GT3)
- Frank Stippler, Marc Henerici, Christopher Haase, Markus Winkelock

#16 - Audi R8 LMS - Abt Sportsline I (SP 9 - GT3)
- Matthias Ekstrom, Timo Scheider, Marco Werner, Christian Abt

#17 - Audi R8 LMS - Abt Sportsline II (SP 9 - GT3)
- Luca Ludwig, Christopher Mies, Christer Joens, Christian Abt

#29 - Audi R8 LMS - Audi Race Experience I (SP 9 - GT3)
- Florian Gruber, Chris Vogler, Emin Akata, Wolfgang Dess

#72 Audi RS 4 - Gotz Motorsport I (SP 8T)
- Scott Lewis, Stuart Owers

#73 Audi RS 4 - Gotz Motorsport II (SP 8T)
- Axel Duffner, Christian Kohlhaas, Victor Rice, Shane Lewis

#111 Audi TTS - Pro Handycap e.V. Wolfgang Muller (SP 4T)
Wolfgang Muller, Rudolph Oliver, Peter Hohensteiger

#122 - Audi TT RS - Team Wieninger Stefan "Audi IT Team" (SP 4T) 
- Rudolf Brandl, Torsten Kratz, Ludger Henrich, Jurgen Schulten

#125 - Audi TT RS - Raeder Motorsport (SP 4T)
- Frank Biela, Martin Tomczyk, Michael Ammermuller, Raphael Klingmann

#126 - Audi TT RS - Raeder Motorsport (SP 4T)
- Miguel Molina, Christian Hohenadel, Jimmy Johansson, Andrea Piccini

#133 Audi TTS - Raeder (SP 3T)
- Elmar Deegener, Jurgen Wohlfart, Wolfgang Haugg, Christoph Breuer

#124 Audi TTS - Scuderia Colonia e.V. i ADAC (SP 3T)
Matthias Wasel, Thomas Wasel, Roman Lohnert, Marcus Lohnert

#149 Audi TT - Team Haakon Schjaerin (SP 3T)
- Hakon Schjaerin, Atle Gulbrandsen, Christian Krognes

#150 Audi S3 - MSC Adenau e.V.I. (SP 3T)
- Mike Jager, Bora Bolck

#202 Audi A4 quattro - Tuning Akademie (AT)
- Thomas Hanisch, Klaus Leinfelder, Hans Keutmann, Spencer Trenery

*Other Entrants of-Interest*

#18 Porsche 911 GT3 RSR - Manthey Racing GmbH III (SP 7)
- Timo Bernhard, Romain Dumas, Lucas Luhr, Marc Lieb

#34 Lamborghini Gallardo - Reiter Engineering (SP 9 - GT3)
- Hans Joachim Stuck, Johannes Stuck, Ferdinand Stuck, Peter Kox

#35 Volkswagen Golf GT 24 - Volkswagen Motorsport I (SP 8T)
- Edoardo Mortara, Rene Rast, Nicki Thiim, Peter Terting

#53 Artega GT - Team Uwe Nittel (GT)
- Uwe Nittel, Dierk Moller-Sonntag, Uwe Krumscheid, Christian Gebhardt

#88 Lexus LF-A - Gazoo Racing III (SP 8)
- Andre Lotterer, Takayuki Kino****a, Juichi Wakisaka

#116 Volkswagen Scirocco - Volkswagen Motorsport IV (AT)
- Vanina Ickx, Dr. Ulrich Hackenberg, Peter Wyss, Bernd Ostmann

#135 Volkswagen Golf GT 24 - Volkswagen Motorsport VII (SP 8T)
- Edoardo Mortara, Thomas Mutsch, Fredrik Ekblom, Patrick Simon

#235 Volkswagen Golf GT 24 - Volkswagen Motorsport III (SP 8T)
- Dr. Ullrich Hackenberg, Johnny Herbert, Mark Blundell, Patrick Bernhardt


----------

